# Z20S1 2011 Diesel internals specs



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

Does anyone perhaps have measurements on the internals, specifically the rods and pistons on the euro spec 2.0 VCDI cruze. I'm trying to find sizes and specs but I'm having a hard time finding anything.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Buy a 3-day subscription to the GM manuals here ACDelco TDS and download what you need.

This is what the dealers and any competent mechanics (have to) use these days.

I spent a long-weekend pulling down everything I thought I might need for my JG (2009 Korean-build sold in Oz), back then it was AUD25, now it's AUD28.


----------



## Jeank851 (Jun 10, 2021)

grs1961 said:


> Buy a 3-day subscription to the GM manuals here ACDelco TDS and download what you need.
> 
> This is what the dealers and any competent mechanics (have to) use these days.
> 
> I spent a long-weekend pulling down everything I thought I might need for my JG (2009 Korean-build sold in Oz), back then it was AUD25, now it's AUD28.


The website keeps giving me a message of "Unknown error occurred. Please refresh page to try again."

can't seem to get it at this stage. I do have a gm workshop manual for my cruze but it does not state sizes


----------

